# Coconut Oil



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I just bought some coconut oil to put on Gus's demotex spots. They are starting to really itch him. He's 5 months old & has never had coconut oil before. I've read online that he can eventually get 1tsp/10 lbs. I was planning on rubbing it on some of his itchy spots. Can he lick too much off? I don't want to upset his stomach on top of everything else.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it, we give it to our dogs to eat sometimes when they have conditions that would benefit from it.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I put some on my cat's itchy places. A little goes a long way and it absorbs fast enough that just playing with her for a few minutes keeps her from licking most of it off. Her fur seems to retain it more than other topicals I have used so she walks around with that spikey look for quite a while after getting treated.

One surprising effect...when she walks through a room, the smell of pina colada wafts behind her. :


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I used coconut oil on Dharma's pads on her feet to keep them from cracking this winter. My mother used it on her back when she had a severe allergic reaction to shellfish. It really is a multipurpose remedy.


----------

